# Spedo Advanced Vs HAF 932



## tollickd (Dec 10, 2009)

I am building a i7 PC the Spedo Advanced has 6 + 2 fans that i will buy but costs 38 euros more than the HAF 932 4 Large Fans, I see many people with the HAF and that it got a better review on here!

Which would be better for cooling?


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 10, 2009)

I would be interested to see the temp differences. I went with the Spedo Advanced because I liked the look of it and it has lots of room for watercooling ect. The cable managment is second to none with a cool little setup for hiding the birds nest. I almost got a HAF too


----------



## tollickd (Dec 10, 2009)

Craigleberry, will a HD5970 fit the Spedo Advanced ?


----------



## shevanel (Dec 10, 2009)

I bought the haf 932 not too long ago. It will be my case for as long as I can fit a modern gpu in it.

My only complaint is no handle. moving is a bitch. other than that, it's perfect for any sitchyation.


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 10, 2009)

tollickd said:


> Craigleberry, will a HD5970 fit the Spedo Advanced ?



I would say yes because the hdd caddys can be removed completely leaving a lot of room. As I have done here to allow maximum airflow to my 4890


----------



## tollickd (Dec 10, 2009)

I like that the speedo has up to 8 fans but not sure as it here it is not the best quality! 
Does the HAF 932 have room for the 5970


----------



## tollickd (Dec 10, 2009)

Cheers, Craigleberry


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 10, 2009)

No problem, The case is not too bad. The only gripe I have is with the thermal chambers they are not the best only made from plastic and rattle a little. I dont use them really. But overall it is a nice case.


----------



## shevanel (Dec 10, 2009)

the 5970 could have a 2 inch penis hanging off the back and it'd still fit the haf 932


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 10, 2009)

shevanel said:


> the 5970 could have a 2 inch penis hanging off the back and it'd still fit the haf 932



  Well there you go


----------



## tollickd (Dec 10, 2009)

ok now this makes it a hard choice, both fit a 5970 and both have lots of fans. Craigleberry and shevanel how are the temps?


----------



## shevanel (Dec 10, 2009)

what temps? for the record that pic isnt mine however with the HAF all you must concern yornself with is ambient temps mostly. haf moves air. 3 230mm fans and a 140? constant flow of air my friend.

if you like both cases just buy the one that costs you less money + imo has the features you like.


----------



## JTS (Dec 10, 2009)

I've had my HAF for a year now and the only complaint in that time I have about it is the amount of dust.

Then again, I've added quite a few extra fans and it lives in a pretty dusty environment which doesn't help 

As for temps, I have no issues with them at all.


----------



## tollickd (Dec 10, 2009)

It is very dusty here in Cyprus! also 40c in the summer (32c in the room)


----------



## Kantastic (Dec 10, 2009)

shevanel said:


> I bought the haf 932 not too long ago. It will be my case for as long as I can fit a modern gpu in it.
> 
> My only complaint is no handle. moving is a bitch. other than that, it's perfect for any sitchyation.



That's why I have my eyes set on a Storm Sniper.


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 10, 2009)

Spedo moves a lot of air too especialy when you add extra fans. It comes down to personal choice I guess they both do the job they were designed to to.


----------

